# Illinois Competition Please reply if you are going to go.



## 2180161 (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi this is not an official competition, but I will be hosting and participating in it.
The date is 11/22/14
Schedule:
3x3-9:30- 10:00
2x2-10:30-11:00
Pyraminx-11:00-11:30
Megaminx-11:30-12:00
Lunch- 12:00 - 1:30 There is a lot of time for lunch, so that way your hands aren't greasy, you can give them a break, or practice. Get to know other cubers as well. NOTE: We will be having pizza for lunch. A slice will be $1.50, and drinks for $1.00
3x3 BLD- 1:30-2:00
4x4-2:00-2:30
5x5: 2:30- 3:00
3x3 -3:00- 3:30
2x2 3:30- 4:00
3x3 BLD 4:00 -4:30
Awards-4:30-5:00
More information can be found at byroncubecomp.weebly.com
Note that we will be using computer timers, not stackmat timers. 
Venue: Byron Public Library Byron, Il 61010 USA
Let me know if I should change anything about the price of food, no it will not be less than a dollar.
Also I dont have word from the venue, so tell me if I should change the date to a later one.


----------



## Deathranger999 (Nov 16, 2014)

I'd like to go, but I'm not sure if it's worth it if it's not official.  Do you think there's any way you could work on making it official?

Edit: Just remembered, there's a Scholastic Bowl competition on that day too, so I just can't make it.


----------



## 2180161 (Nov 16, 2014)

Nooooooooooooooooo
All right guess I cant, make it happen, plus, there isnt anyone responding. The venue wont let me host it there, so SCRATCH THAT IDEA


----------



## Mikel (Nov 24, 2014)

How did it go?


----------



## Deathranger999 (Nov 24, 2014)

Mikel said:


> How did it go?



Well if you read the previous post, you'll figure out that it obviously didn't. :/


----------

